

A Survey of 2,368 Drupal Sites - chaosmachine
http://blamcast.net/articles/new-drupal-statistics

======
nicpottier
In my opinion the upgrading pain is Drupal's biggest weakness. It is a
complete nightmare to maintain a drupal site if it isn't your core business
value. As a platform for just building your company website I now view it as
poorly suited, just because the constant patching of your plugins never seems
to end.

A hosted Drupal solution that did a good job of taking that pain away, while
still giving you the flexibility of having any plugins you want would be nice
product IMO.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Hmm. Have you actually used Drupal much? The reason I ask is that you talk
about "plug-ins" whereas anyone who's spent any time with Drupal will always
refer to "modules".

In any case, I actually find that keeping up to date is very easy. It's dead
simple to keep Drupal core and contrib modules up to date with security
releases etc, especially if you use Drush (the command line tool). The pain
comes if you want to move from one major Drupal version to another and only
then do you have to rework a custom module or theme. Even so, there are tools
to make it relatively easy. The fact that Drupal tends to introduce major
architectural changes from one version to another is really a feature. It's
meant that Drupal has become much more flexible, powerful and standards
compliant with every major release. For some people that might not be worth
the pain of dealing with the changes. Then again, why are you upgrading unless
you want to take advantage of the new capabilities?

